# RTA Fines at Midnight



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Friends,

Have any one of you got fined on illegl parking at midnight??? 

I fail to understand the reason for fining some one at midnight, when you can't find a parking...

Please check out I wanna Express (iWep)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Illegal parking is illegal parking at any time....

-


----------

